# FTP Server automatische Bilderschau auf Homepage



## thobeoz (27. August 2010)

Hallo,

auf meinem FTP Server befinden sich zahlreiche Ordner die jpg- Dateien enthalten.
Ist es möglich (am besten ohne selbst Programmieren zu müssen ;-)):

a) diese Ordner-Struktur auf meiner Homepage anzuzeigen (soll sich auch automatisch aktualisieren, wenn neue Ordner hinzukommen) und
b) beim Anklicken der Ordner automatisch eine Bilderschau aus den im Ordner befindlichen jpg`s zu erzeugen?

Wenn ja, wie? 

Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. August 2010)

Hallo,

ja, das ist beides möglich. Am Besten du liest dich mal in die Sprache PHP ein. Falls du schon PHP kannst, dann sollte dieser Link der Richtige sein.

Gruß
BK


----------

